# Looking for rom downloads



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey there. New to rootzwiki so I'm still learning the site. Can anyone point me in the direction for some vivid roms I can try out. Can't find any downloads. Thanks

Vivid
Rooted/S-off
Running de-sensed currently


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

jtford said:


> Hey there. New to rootzwiki so I'm still learning the site. Can anyone point me in the direction for some vivid roms I can try out. Can't find any downloads. Thanks
> 
> Vivid
> Rooted/S-off
> Running de-sensed currently


Development section of this board. Or just Google "Rootzwiki Vivid Development".

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using RootzWiki


----------



## daspazz (Apr 14, 2012)

Or you can try the two one listed (one is linked) in my sig!


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks. Hopefully I'll be flashing cm9 soon. Any news lately?


----------



## kevsthabest (Apr 28, 2012)

jtford said:


> Awesome. Thanks. Hopefully I'll be flashing cm9 soon. Any news lately?


Still being worked on. Cam/data still not working and voice only working on non-att phones
Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Syn said yesterday data is working and mic for att should be done by the weekend. I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Nevermind, I just read that jellybean has taken presidence over AOSP. Will keep waiting I guess.


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

jtford said:


> Nevermind, I just read that jellybean has taken presidence over AOSP. Will keep waiting I guess.


Uh, synergy is building JB from AOSP, he isn't forking from CM source (which itself is a modification of AOSP). The team is not doing CM9 nor CM10 anymore AFAIK.

Codefire AOSP JB is Nexus-level stuff. Also known as "better than CM". But once that base comes through, it shouldn't be hard to compile CM with it.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Aus_azn said:


> Uh, synergy is building JB from AOSP, he isn't forking from CM source (which itself is a modification of AOSP). The team is not doing CM9 nor CM10 anymore AFAIK.
> 
> Codefire AOSP JB is Nexus-level stuff. Also known as "better than CM". But once that base comes through, it shouldn't be hard to compile CM with it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


Yea, had some chat with Syn yesterday. Said I would be happier with jb anyway. You can see it in "codefire aosp thread.


----------

